# Fläche in Kontur umwandeln



## kanossa (20. September 2006)

Hi Leute. Hätte folgendes Problem: 

Ich erhalte oftmals Dateien in denen die Linien der umrandeden Objekte (Sticker, Mappen, Logo) keine Konturen sondern Flächen sind. Wichtig für meine weiterbearbeitung wäre aber, dass ich eine dünne Konturlinie (Haarlinie oder Konturstärke von 0,25pt) habe. Mit Flächen kann ich nichts anfangen, da diese bei meiner weiterverarbeitung immer in 2 parallel entlanglaufende Linien verwandelt werden mit min. Abstand - daher auch oft nicht von einer z.b. 1pt starken Konturlinie zu unterscheiden. Ich bräuchte aber quasi die Mittellinie der 2 parallelen Linien. (Siehe Bild)

Meine Frage wäre nun ob es hier einen relativ einfachen Weg gibt um die Fläche in eine Kontur umzuwandeln. (ohne die vorhandene Flächenlinie nachzuzeichnen). 

Der umgekehrte Weg geht ja problemlos >>Objekt-Pfad-Konturlinie - wie unter 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-programme/253212-hilfe-bei-logoschrift.html
Rofi mit den 3 Bildern schön verdeutlicht. Ich bräuchte quasi ein Tool welches genau das Gegenteil bewerkstelligt. Endergebnis sollte eben dann die Kurve in Konturstärke 0.25 sein).Eventuell ein Skript oder dergleichen, welches den Mittelweg entlang der Linie nimmt. 

Als Anlage nochmal ein Bild falls noch nicht ganz klar ist was ich meine. Hier ist einmal die dünne Konturlinie (schwarz) und einmal die weiße Fläche mit schwarzem dünnem Rand (Doppellinie). Wäre nämlich die Fläche schwarz kennt man keinen unterschied zu einer dicken Kontur - was auch oft vorkommt und das ganze nicht leichter macht. 

Also ich hoffe ich konnte halbwegs klar machen was mein Problem ist und würde micht über Antworten freuen. 

mfg Florian


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. September 2006)

Hi,
also in Freehand geht das mit "Strich erweitern" der Xtratoolbox. Das einzigste Manko ist da das man die Dicke des Striches nachträglich vergrößern muß um die Dicke der Füllung zu erreichen.
In Illustrator weiß ich das nicht, bin in dem Programm noch nicht wieder so gut wie früher  .

Gruß


----------



## kanossa (21. September 2006)

Hi. Also erstmal danke für deine prompte Antwort - das ging ja wirklich flott. Ich fürchte leider, dass mein Problem damit nicht gelöst ist. Ich habe gleich mal in Freehand den Befehl probiert und dieser führt meiner Ansicht nach genau die selbe Aktion wie der Konturlinien Befehl im Freehand aus. 

Also um die Problematik nochmals kurz zu verdeutlichen: 
Einfach einen geraden horizontalen Strich mit z.b. Konturstärke 10pt zeichnen. Dann die Funktion ausführen das er die Kontur in eine Fläche verwandelt (Ill: Kontur nachzeichnen, FH: Strich erweitern). Dann einfach die Flächen und Konturfarbe vertauschen. Nun hat man ein Rechteck mit umrandeter Konturlinie. Was ich nun bräuchte wäre eine Funktion, welche mit nun aus diesem (übertrieben breiten Strich) eine dünne Haarlinie genau in der Mitte dieses breiten Striches macht. 
Ich will ja die dünne Konturlinie und keinen breiten Strich und schon gar keine Fläche.

Also in Illustrator kann man mein gewünschtes Ergebnis etwa so bewerkstelligen: Rechteck selektieren - Objekt -> Pfad -> Durchschnitt berechnen -> horizontal in diesem Fall. Das wäre mein Wunschergebnis. Funktioniert ja bei geraden Linien soweit ganz gut - Problem ist nur das ich immer Konturen habe, mit denen diese Funktion nicht geht. 

Also ich würde z.b. so Art Strich(Fläche) vermindern Befehl brauchen. 

Übrigens bin ich dankbar wenn jemand irgendeine Lösung für das Problem hätte - ganz Programmunabhängig. (Corel, Freehand, Illustrator, Drittanbieter?) Illustrator wäre nur am einfachsten aber ich wäre über jede Lösung glücklich. 

Danke nochmal soweit und falls es doch in FH mit diesem Befehl geht bitte kurz erklären.

lg


----------

